# lengths of cord



## lesleyo (Oct 18, 2013)

I know to use 1foot per inch of bracelet, but I am getting confused when using more than one colour. 

Making a ten inch bracelet, so need 10feet of cord, if its two colours is that 5ft of each or still 10feet? 

If using two colours and the main colour is the core is that included in the 10feet? 

I should have worked this out by now, but to be honest I am only making samples, so have made do with what ever length I have cut. Next week I will start making orders


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

You use about a foot per inch on a core of 2 cords. You get less feet per inch as the number of core strands goes up. I haven't figured out the exact math but for a 8.5 inch two color bracelet with 4 core strands I cut the following:
5 feet of one color (a) and 7 of the other color (b).  I use b to form the 4 strand core. I end up with about a foot of waste on each color.

I suppose the tightness of the knots may play a factor as well. I tie mine incredibly tight (I have to wear gloves because of the amount of force I use).


----------



## lesleyo (Oct 18, 2013)

Is the "core" the thread that we knot around? I have only ever had 2 in the middle of my work.

I have had 2 colours so 4 threads to knot. 

Sorry if I am being dim, when I start to do collars for other people I would like them to be neat, currently some have joins and some have feet left over. 

This morning I made a jagged ladder bracelet 10inches long, I used 10f of black and 10ft of yellow, the black ran down the middle (core) and I ran out with an inch to go, I had about 2ft of yellow left over. 

Think its sinking in as I type, add the amount between the buckles to my foot per inch???


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

lesleyo said:


> Think its sinking in as I type, add the amount between the buckles to my foot per inch???


Yup

Below is a picture with a two core on the left and 4 core on the right. I hope this helps a little.


----------



## lesleyo (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh I havent come across the four core.

Thank you for going to the trouble of posting that, it makes sense now.


----------



## Sosah95 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Length Formula*

I have a formula that helps determine the almost exact length of paracord that you need to make a bracelet, if you are interested let me know and ill email it to you :cartdnc:


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

*Flat Layout Dimension = Wrist Size + (3.14159* **bracelet thickness in inches (or decimal increments))*

*i.e. .320 for a 2 cord core for thickness *(*again... based on how I tie a knot). Add a couple of feet for waste to the calculation*.

*
*


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

Sosah95 said:


> I have a formula that helps determine the almost exact length of paracord that you need to make a bracelet, if you are interested let me know and ill email it to you :cartdnc:


Is it a spread sheet or just a formula? Either way I'm interested to take a look!


----------



## Sosah95 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mil_HandF said:


> Is it a spread sheet or just a formula? Either way I'm interested to take a look!


Send me your email and ill send it to you


----------



## ShawnNoffy (Nov 2, 2013)

I would be interested in this formula. Can someone post it?


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I need to figure out the formula for a king cobra with a 1 inch buckle size 8 and 9 inch wrist.


----------



## Ratel375HH (Sep 4, 2020)

Can somebody pleaae email me the spreadsheet it possible?


----------

